# Confusing behavior (sleeping)



## aerodan (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi All,

I have a 5 week old B&W Argentine tegu named Nathan Explosion (we're sort of Metalocalypse fans ... He's doing really well, eating like a horse and growing at a frightening pace. 

I've noticed a couple of things with which I could use some advice though... thanks for any wisdom!

He wakes up around 10-11am each morning, stays up until 5 and then wants to go to sleep anywhere from 5pm to 8pm. Today, he slept several hours mid afternoon, and was up a bit late... So, I guess his schedule is a little variable. 

...my first question is, given his schedule somewhat varies, when should I turn off his lights? Is it OK that he stays up past lights-out, or should he be hitting the sack when it goes dark... which leads to the next question

...his viv is in my kitchen - will the kitchen lights and noises bother him to the point of keeping him up? He has a decent enclosure, but it's probably not totally light sealed in there - and certain not noise proof.

Thanks all - and sorry for the newb questions. I'm trying my best to give the little guy a happy and healthy home.

Regards,
-AD


----------



## JohnMatthew (Sep 15, 2008)

I just keep my enclosure in a room with windows and have his lights come on an hour after sunrise and off an hour before sunset. This provides him with a photoperiod that changes with the season thus inducing hibernation and other natural behavoir. If you don't plan on hibernating just giving him a 12 hour light/night cycle will probably work just fine(and he might still hibernate anyway - i'm no expert). As far as lighting in the kitchen I don't see that being too much of a problem since most tegus seem to burry or hide under stuff that's dark regardless when they bunker down. Sound I think would be your biggest factor if you're worried about disburting his sleep. But unless you're having big parties every night or keep a boombox on the counter next to your tegu I wouldn't worry too much about that either  . 
Once again i've rambled on, enjoy reading it and sifting out any useful information that might be there.. Good luck!


----------



## aerodan (Sep 15, 2008)

Cool, thanks John - we're not party maniacs, more the occasional dish washing and fridge rummaging. I'm going to try keeping his light on later and see if it matters - though, on another forum, someone suggested that the photoperiod is controlled by outside (natural) lighting - and that despite my attempts at artificial light, it's the natural light he'll use to determine hibernation. So the best method is to close out natural light and provide the 9-10 hours of artificial. I'll give it a try and see what happens - though, none of my actions will be particularly scientific 

Thanks again for the info,
-AD


----------



## Luvmytegu (Sep 17, 2008)

The newbie again...LOL I also have a question regarding sleeping...My baby is about 2 1/2 months. He has been kinda of sleepy for the past couple of days. When we take him out he will wake up, and the tongue is going, then he will start to look for a place to burrow, and will close his eyes while sitting on us or in our hands,like he is very sleepy. (his eyes are clear , his breathing seems fine, no discharge coming from anywhere, and he is going potty fine) He does come out occasionally through the day to bask and eat ,although he never eats all the food at one time, just nibbles on it throughout the day. We have taken him outside a couple times on milder days, and he loves being outside....My question is, #1, should I be worried about this behavior?, and #2 could it be possible that he is getting ready to hibernate?


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 17, 2008)

It wouldn't hurt to get a fecal test done to rule out internal parasites, just in case. Otherwise, just let him do what he wants.


----------



## Kharnifex (Sep 17, 2008)

thats normals for tegus, theys digs to avoids the lights so theirs no's problems withs the kitchens lights.


----------



## Tortoise (Sep 21, 2008)

I think my black and white tegu and my samatran water monitor have parisites whats a good reptile vet near panama city fl?


----------



## VARNYARD (Sep 21, 2008)

Tortoise said:


> I think my black and white tegu and my samatran water monitor have parisites whats a good reptile vet near panama city fl?



Give me a ring: 914-0353


----------



## scarecrow (Oct 4, 2008)

do tegus tend to sleep more if they eat a bunch? Zevi ate a lot yesterday, burrowed earlier than usual, and is staying down a few hours late today. Should I be worried?

edit: nevermind. Nervous first time owner. He's up and happy, trying to bask it off.


----------

